# Confused between Canon 600D and Nikon D3300



## sntshkmr60 (May 16, 2014)

This is a cross-post actually. I didn't find answer there so posted here.

Until the day when a guy from my institute was sorting the one between D5300 and D3300 (His final selection was D3300), I compared all the specs of my previously selected 600D to D3300 and found that Nikon has better specs than mine at nearly 5K less bucks :O (on fkrt)

THIS MADE ME THINK AGAIN AND AGAIN ON MY SELECTION.

So my question is how is mine selection better? Should I also go for 3300? What are the things/features one have and another not, and vice-versa?

P.S. both with stock 18-55mm lens.


----------



## nac (May 16, 2014)

Canon have raised the price of 600D and now the deals is not attractive.

Go with Nikon. But you have few more models from Nikon... D3200, D5200. Both of these are not too old...


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2014)

I would say your selection of canon 600D is much better then D3300 ....

D3300 is just a basic level DSLR of Nikon which is canon 1200D equivalent ....your 600D is equal to Nikon 's D5100 ...But 600D is very popular for its exciting features and more buttons on the DSLR ...if you want a better DSLR then you can get Nikon D5200


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 16, 2014)

But 3300's specs are higher than mine, what would you say about that?


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2014)

what specs you see...megapixel ...thats irrelevent ...what else? I dont find D3300 higher then 600D


----------



## nac (May 16, 2014)

^ You don't see...
You should check out snapsort


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2014)

[MENTION=125321]nac[/MENTION] ..ok I checked snapsort to actually see what they are faking about  I dont blame them...they read numbers only
other then D3300 have 5 fps and 600D have 3.7 I dont think D3300 is any better..


----------



## sntshkmr60 (May 16, 2014)

I'm using my phone so I won't be able to type much but, yes, other than megapixel:

 Nikon is 110 gram lighter, it's sensor size is bigger, it can take panoramas, it has 11 focus points (canon 9), and the last it can shoot videos at 60fps at 1920x1080 (canon highest is 60fps at 1280x720).. and many more i might not have investigated.

- - - Updated - - -

not on the spec but nikon is 5k cheaper..


----------



## sujoyp (May 16, 2014)

@sntshkmr ....just hold both the dslr and you would know the difference...the things which are great in D3300 are not soo better that you have to opt for a lower level DSLR ....If you would have put D5100 in the mix then I would be confused as D5100 is equally good...but D3300 is not in the line of 600D

Its like getting Micromax canvas mobile instead of Sony xperia just cause its screen is big and it have a quadcore processor ...holding both in hand will tell you much difference.


----------



## abirthedevil (May 17, 2014)

[MENTION=135110]sntshkmr60[/MENTION], If I were you I would get the D3300 over the 600D, if you go for the 600D you are just paying for the tilty flippy screen. The D3300 bests the 600D in picture quality, check out online reviews. The 600D is already 3 years old and still commands an unreasonably high price tag for no reason. Get the D3300 you get better picture quality, save on the body and invest in glass.


----------



## sujoyp (May 17, 2014)

LOL picture quality ....picture quality is as hyped as megapixel ...you can not differentiate with naked eyes 

600D have more manual buttons, tilt screen, better grip/better body , wireless master to control flashes wireless...these are enough to consider 600D


----------

